# New bras for men...?



## No' 8 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just kidding...
thanks for looking.
Dan.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL....

But tell me about the "one of a kind  the 17-35/2.8 afs ed.".  You made it or??


----------



## No' 8 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> LOL....
> 
> But tell me about the "one of a kind the 17-35/2.8 afs ed.". You made it or??


It's like a jewel to me...one of a kind...


----------



## No' 8 (Oct 13, 2008)

No' 8 said:


> It's like a jewel to me...one of a kind...


I'm a proud owner...


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 13, 2008)

So there's only one of it in the world?  It's not a production model or ummm... I'm still confused.


----------



## No' 8 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> So there's only one of it in the world? It's not a production model or ummm... I'm still confused.


Don't be.you can borrow mine...


----------



## Kittyy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thread title made me click.

Good shot, the noise makes it look classic.


----------

